# Thanks, CFE !



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

As much as CFE is "bashed" by many (including me), I just received my new bill, AND, the rates are lower (than my September rates, as I couldn't find my Jan. bill to compare). How long that will last with the peso over 15.50 at this moment, is anyone's guess, but it is certainly a move in the right direction for the Mexican people (the poorest, in particular).  For us, that are blessed with dollars, it's really nice, too. So, again, THANKS, CFE !

(If I have been living in a cave and this is "old" information, I apologize)


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Last year Básico 0.822. This year 0.809. 
Last year Intermedio 0.993. This year 0.976

Since my December bill was 158 kWh and Feb was 157 kWh, the difference was 3 pesos.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Last year Básico 0.822. This year 0.809.
> Last year Intermedio 0.993. This year 0.976
> 
> Since my December bill was 158 kWh and Feb was 157 kWh, the difference was 3 pesos.


Don't spend it all in one place!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You people that live at higher elevations. My bills fluctuate from 800 in summer to 350 in winter because every fan in the house is on in summer. Still not expensive compared to an all electric up north

I also wash clothes more often in summer


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

sparks said:


> You people that live at higher elevations. My bills fluctuate from 800 in summer to 350 in winter because every fan in the house is on in summer. Still not expensive compared to an all electric up north
> 
> I also wash clothes more often in summer


So, you may save a little more than "3 pesos". 
I'm just so glad that the 2 month increase has stopped (at least for a while). That, in itself, is a plus for our relatives. 

BTW, how much water do you think you use in the summer? TIA.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

We don't have water meters so I have no idea. Neighbors wash here because their washing machine has no spin cycle.

Usually enough rain in the summer I water the yard a lot less than now


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

sparks said:


> We don't have water meters so I have no idea. Neighbors wash here because their washing machine has no spin cycle.
> 
> Usually enough rain in the summer I water the yard a lot less than now


Your comment about the "spin" cycle reminded me about how we often take things for granted coming here from NOB. My wife had never used a washing machine before we married and then we bought one. She was so "thrilled" that she could load it, set it, go do other tasks, and come back when it finished, to hang the clothes, or use our dryer. She tells me of the "whole day experiences" of washing family clothes for years and years. Doesn't take many of her stories about family life and growing up to make me so thankful that I was born NOB, with all the opportunities that were available to us there.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

coondawg said:


> As much as CFE is "bashed" by many (including me), I just received my new bill, AND, the rates are lower (than my September rates, as I couldn't find my Jan. bill to compare). How long that will last with the peso over 15.50 at this moment, is anyone's guess, but it is certainly a move in the right direction for the Mexican people (the poorest, in particular).  For us, that are blessed with dollars, it's really nice, too. So, again, THANKS, CFE !
> 
> (If I have been living in a cave and this is "old" information, I apologize)


Since installing PV panels last year every CFE bill has been for exactly 52 pesos (for 2 months). That is their administration charge. We are running a kwh credit balance.

In the States our power company would never let us tie into their grid. So yes - thank you CFE.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Our CFE bill runs about $17 every 2 months, for the 6 months we are here and about $3.50 for those when we are not here. So, that is a little over $60 USD a year. Wonder how long it would take to get to break even if we went the route you did? TIA.


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

We will break even in about 6 years. We are in Zone 1 for DAC - 250 kwh/month. We could probably burn through that just running the pool pump. Who knows - maybe it will help us sell this house someday.


----------

